# MIKIMOTO FANS: Show us what you have



## nvie

MIKIMOTO FANS: Show us what you have......

I didn't like pearls a few years back but my mom loves them. A few year back, I bought her a pair of Mikimoto pearls stud with white gold design. She loved it. Then I got the pearl pendant for her from Hong Kong, to match her earrings, which is at least 20% cheaper than Malaysia. I found out that you get 10% discount off the HK retail price if purchased Lane Crawford stores. Basically, it's a good deal. 

I started to learn more about pearls and its lustre and is able to identify the difference. Then, I got hooked! I picked my first Mikimoto hoop earrings and pendant set in WG last December, Xmas gift from DH. That was love at first sight. 

Recently, he got me the Olive earrings and pendant in YG, from Hong Kong but he didn't go to Lane Crawford, therefore no discount. 

I will post pics later.


----------



## mommylovesbags

Can't wait to see your pics!  

I would love to one day have a Mikimoto pendant.  I'm not enough of a pearl gal to justify buying a strand from them, but I love pendants and would love one from them.


----------



## jan228

My husband bought me an 18" strand of 9x7 graduated pearls, but they're my Christmas present and I'm not allowed to have them and I'm not allowed to take pictures (I tried, though!).


----------



## leilani01

I love Mikimoto pearls although I don't have any yet!  Can't wait to see everyone's pictures.....


----------



## jan228

Well, although I don't have any actual pictures because I'm not allowed to take any, here's a picture from the Mikimoto website. DH lucked out-- I happen to prefer the graduated look as to opposed to uniform size all around, which turns out to be less expensive.


----------



## nvie

Here goes....

L-R
1. Mikimoto Olive Earrings and Pendant - Action Shot
2. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings and Pendant (don't know the name) - Action Shot 
3. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings Closeup
4. Mikimoto Olive Earrings Closeup


----------



## nvie

L- R
1. Mikimoto Olive Pendant Closeup
2. Mikimoto Pendant with Diamond Closeup


----------



## nvie

Mikimoto Pearl Earrings and Pendant


----------



## twitspie

Beautiful Nvie!
I especially love the pendant single pearl with diamonds on your second post on the right hand side - I am currently in Singapore with work and would to get a pendant like that, would you mind me asking the price range this would fall into?  I would PM you but I don't know how!
xxx


----------



## Kitsunegrl

You have some beautiful pearls!
I have a very old (30 years at least) 3 strand of graduated Mikimotos that my mom gave me and a set of 7mm pearls (necklace, bracelet, stud earrings).
I really love the olive set and your hoops!


----------



## nvie

*twitspie - *Thank you. Pendant is HKD4480 retail price but I got 10%. It comes up to HK4032 (approx. RM1,750/USD515). A very good deal. I think it will cost at least RM2800/USD825 in KL. I got that last Dec and am not too sure if you can still find it. Do try...and please share price....

*kitsunegrl *- oooh,  I am eyeing Mikimoto's single pearl strand. Value of your 30-year old pearl strand have appreciated a whole lot. Would love to see some pics. My colleague has a single strand which she bought 10 years ago, price has doubled up! Great investment. 

Olive set is meant to be mine. I asked DH to check out prices while he was in Hong Kong and unfortunately the Olive earrings were sold out in Lane Crawford, Harbour City but SA was nice to check the other stores. He was told there's only one left in yellow gold in Lane Crawford, Pacific Place. However, pendant is sold out in HK. He could order but SA is unable to give him the delivery time frame. I wanted the set instead of just the earrings so told him to forget about it. 

A couple of weeks later when he was in HK again, he went to Mikimoto boutique in IFC and found the set!  SA told him the pendant in yellow gold just came in from Japan a week ago and that was the last one. He made me a happy woman!


----------



## leilani01

nvie said:


> L- R
> 1. Mikimoto Olive Pendant Closeup
> 2. Mikimoto Pendant with Diamond Closeup


 
*nvie* - I absolutely love your olive pendant and earrings!  The design is so delicate and beautiful...

I have a few questions about them:

1. Do you know if the pendant comes in an 18" chain?
2. Do you remember how much each piece was?
3. Is this design only available in Asia?  (I live in the US).

TIA!


----------



## elle tee

nvie, I love those olive branch earrings!  So far no Mikimoto's for me... a girl can dream, though!!


----------



## Faith

*nvie* I LOVE that olive pendant!!!


----------



## nvie

*faith: *thank you...love the unique design. Check out the one with diamonds below....USD2750 (pendant) and USD2550 (earrings)

*elle tee: *if there's a will, there's a way!

*leilani01:* Olive pendant comes with a chain which has a hook, so versatile that you can wear 16" or 18". It's HKD4920/USD630 approx. Yes, you can purchase it in US, just visit online store www.mikimotoamerica.com It's USD690.


----------



## mishaagui

nvie said:


> Here goes....
> 
> L-R
> 1. Mikimoto Olive Earrings and Pendant - Action Shot
> 2. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings and Pendant (don't know the name) - Action Shot
> 3. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings Closeup
> 4. Mikimoto Olive Earrings Closeup



Nvie, I love your olive earring!


----------



## leilani01

nvie said:


> *faith: *thank you...love the unique design. Check out the one with diamonds below....USD2750 (pendant) and USD2550 (earrings)
> 
> *elle tee: *if there's a will, there's a way!
> 
> *leilani01:* Olive pendant comes with a chain which has a hook, so versatile that you can wear 16" or 18". It's HKD4920/USD630 approx. Yes, you can purchase it in US, just visit online store www.mikimotoamerica.com It's USD690.


 
*nvie* - Your modeling pix look great! 

Thanks so much for the information!  I'm glad the pendant is adjustable because my neck definitely needs an 18" length.

Checked the mikimoto website and saw the details of the olive pendant & earrings with 18K white gold, pearls and _diamonds_ that you also posted.  Just beautiful, too.

I'll be checking out the olive collection at my Mikimoto boutique very soon....


----------



## nekostar0412

You ladies are making me dream...I still need to graduate college first in order to have things like this ^.^

nvie, your olive pendant is beautiful!  Like another tPFer said, I like the delicacy of it + pearls.


----------



## jan228

I was able to get some pictures:


----------



## awong10

All I have is a pair of pearl studs with gold backings!


----------



## leilani01

*jan228 - *Beautiful classic pearl necklace!


----------



## aquablueness

nvie, i've heard of the brand mikimoto before and i love your jewelry, i especially love the olive pendant just like a lot of the girls here too! :-P


----------



## flaweddesignn

I have a compact with a little pearl, if that counts.


----------



## jan228

I like the olive branch design too... Maybe I'll have to show my husband.  I prefer it in the yellow gold, since it seems like the design is slightly different than the white gold.

The only other pearls I have are some stud earrings with yellow gold backs. I don't even know if they're real pearls. They're one of those pieces that you've always seemed to have in your jewelry box but have no idea where they came from.


----------



## LeeMiller

Beautiful pearls ladies!  Thanks for sharing.  LOL, glad to see you could wear your Xmas present a little early....


----------



## jan228

LeeMiller said:


> Beautiful pearls ladies!  Thanks for sharing.  LOL, glad to see you could wear your Xmas present a little early....



 Well, if my husband asks, I never touched them. Lol.


----------



## rubyjuls

jan228, your strand of pearls is gorgeous!  That's the one I'd like to own one day in the white gold version.


----------



## floridagal23

I just have a pair of mikimoto pearl studs with a little diamond solitaire right above it. They are beautiful for dress, but I haven't even worn them yet.

I have my eye on a beautiful pearl strand with diamond 'beads' in between every couple of pearls. That is next on my list.


----------



## Voodoo

Such gorgeous items..... they are truly classic.

Too bad I had such a horrible experience at Mikimoto Las Vegas...I'll never buy from them just because of how rude the S.A. was.


----------



## jan228

Voodoo said:


> Such gorgeous items..... they are truly classic.
> 
> Too bad I had such a horrible experience at Mikimoto Las Vegas...I'll never buy from them just because of how rude the S.A. was.



That's a shame. I was there over the summer and the S.A. who greeted me was very nice. What did they do that was rude?


----------



## Voodoo

I guess the most disappointing part was I was really excited to actually GO to a Mikimoto shop.  The S.A. initially was nice and cordial but as she showed me a few strands she got very pushy very quickly. It made me very uncomfortable.  So in order to be polite and excuse myself from her help so I could browse I simply said "I'm not ready for a piece like this." She got this haughty expression on her face and very curtly said, "WELL! I don't understand!!" I was absolutely _embarrassed_ to be standing there.  Hub was my saviour and said, "Okay then thank you for your time." and we left.....

But I was extremely disappointed.... the SA made me feel horrible...like there was something wrong with me for not wanting to make the purchase that second.

I emailed Mikimoto's customer service and got a response from a gentlemen (who spelled my name wrong....and I'd emailed him) and he asked for my phone # so we could discuss....I gave it to him but I never heard back.

In the grand scheme of my life this one event is no big deal but I really went in to browse and enjoy what was in the store and, if something really caught my eye all I would have had to do was ask and Hub would have bought it.  But I don't enjoy being made to feel like a second class citizen just because some S.A. 'doesn't understand' if I do or do not want to buy.


----------



## nvie

*nekostar0412, aquablueness *-thank you for the wonderful comments. 

*jan228* - Thanks for sharing!  your pearl strands.....it's beautiful! Just by looking at its lustre melts my heart....! 

Unfortunately the Olive pendant does not come in white gold, it comes in yellow gold and silver. However, you can get the earrings in yellow gold and white gold. That's so weird. I agree, yellow gold really brings out the design. 

*voodoo* - I am so sorry to hear about your experience in Vegas, but don't let her stop you from buying those beautiful pieces. If I were you, I will go in there and buy a really nice piece from another SA and let her eat her heart out! Don't let a rude SA ruin your day....at the end of it, who's the one buying?


----------



## jan228

*nvie: *I don't see the Olive pendant/earrings in silver on the Mikimoto website. I do see that they both come in white gold and diamonds. Geez, do they charge a premium on diamond dust. 

*voodoo:* Ugh, I hate pushy salespeople more than anything. I was walking around the shops at Caesar's and wandered into the Michael Kors store. I was the only customer and the two salespeople just bombarded me with different items. I told them at one point, "Wow, this is really overwhelming!" They didn't get the hint, so I left. 

I think they just need to be reminded, clearly and directly, that they can assist you when you're ready. Unfortunately I usually get too flustered to remember that and end up leaving.


----------



## Cecilia2

I would love a Mikimoto bracelet.  I think the little gold 'M' really stands out aesthetically on the bracelet, and it's such a pretty contrast.  I did look at them, pricing wise, online, and wondered about the grading.  I have an uber-sharp eye for detail and color gradation, and I wondered if I would really notice the differences in the grades.  I'll have to stop in there sometime. 

We also experienced the hard sell in Las Vegas....in the Cartier store.  I think they get so many looky-loos, that this is their solution for weeding out what they think of as 'time wasters.'


----------



## jan228

Cecilia2 said:


> I would love a Mikimoto bracelet.  I think the little gold 'M' really stands out aesthetically on the bracelet, and it's such a pretty contrast.  I did look at them, pricing wise, online, and wondered about the grading.  I have an uber-sharp eye for detail and color gradation, and I wondered if I would really notice the differences in the grades.  I'll have to stop in there sometime.



I was in Bailey, Banks, and Biddle the other week and really got to take my time looking at the Mikimoto pearls. There's a noticeable difference between their lowest grade (A) and highest (AAA) when they're compared to each other. I looked at the different grades of earrings and there was a better glow (luster?) and they were a bit more rosy. If they weren't next to each other, I'd be hard pressed to remember which was which. Of course the grading is a guide, and some pearls are off higher quality than others in strands and bracelets. One pearl on my strand has what looks like a crease/scratch due to a noticeable imperfection on the nacre, while the rest look perfect at a glance. 

As far as the color gradation, I noticed in some of the strands, the color differences were noticeable between the pearls, while others are better matched. Each strand had it's own slightly different color- some were ivory, rosy, or off-white, and some seem more multi-colored. 

So I think that if your eye for detail is high, you would want to inspect anything in person before buying.


----------



## jayjay77

*nvie* -- love your olive pieces!  they look so pretty on you 

*Jan228 *-- the necklance is lovely on you!  I love graduated pearls too -- I'm seriously tempted to get myself over to Mikimoto SOON!!


----------



## nvie

*jan228* - you are right, can't see the olive earrings (white gold) and pendant (silver) in www.mikimotoamerica. However, please see below, it's from www.mikimoto.com.hk Rings are in white gold and yellow gold.


----------



## nvie

*jayjay77* - thank you. Look forward to see you in action with your Mikimoto!


----------



## nvie

*jan228* - Agree with you that there are different hues among Akoya pearls. I love the pinkish hue....

*celilia2* - Yes, the grades do make a difference, not in terms of the colour but also uniformity of the shapes. Consistent round pearls in a strand is much more expensive than slightly irregular ones. You have to really look closely and compare to tell the difference in colour, lustre, shape. For best lustre....look closely at a pearl and if you can see your own face clearly, that's the best, the clearer the better.

Personally, I think pearl bracelets and rings are difficult to care for as we tend to scratch them often and they are in more contact with soap and water.

The below bracelet is so dainty.....


----------



## leilani01

nvie said:


> *jan228* - you are right, can't see the olive earrings (white gold) and pendant (silver) in www.mikimotoamerica. However, please see below, it's from www.mikimoto.com.hk Rings are in white gold and yellow gold.


 
Very interesting&#8230;.Last week I tried on both Olive pendants (white and yellow gold) and the yellow gold Olive earrings.  All the pieces were gorgeous!  I didn&#8217;t see the silver (possibly as *nvie* mentioned, it&#8217;s only available in Asia).

Some differences:

 The Akoya pearls are larger (5 &#8211; 6.5 mm) for the white gold necklace.  This piece also has 0.24 ct of diamonds.  Actually the pendant part of the white gold necklace is longer (@ 2&#8221; &#8211; I&#8217;m guessing since it was longer/lower on my chest but I didn&#8217;t think to have the SA measure it) but narrower than the yellow gold which is fuller but shorter.

The Akoya pearls in the yellow gold necklace are 3.75 &#8211; 4.5 mm.  This design really seems to bring out the beauty of the yellow gold.

To my eyes, they look very different.  The yellow gold seems more of an every day piece while the white gold gives off a more formal vibe (possibly because of the diamonds).  It all depends on one&#8217;s personal style/wardrobe, etc&#8230;.

For some reason, I didn&#8217;t try on the WG earrings.  Just as well, as I couldn&#8217;t make up my mind between the pendants as is.

Here's a picture of the white gold pendant with diamonds.


----------



## Voodoo

nvie said:


> *voodoo* - I am so sorry to hear about your experience in Vegas, but don't let her stop you from buying those beautiful pieces. If I were you, I will go in there and buy a really nice piece from another SA and let her eat her heart out! Don't let a rude SA ruin your day....at the end of it, who's the one buying?


 
Thank you!  Yes, someday I'll give in and buy!




jan228 said:


> *voodoo:* Ugh, I hate pushy salespeople more than anything. I was walking around the shops at Caesar's and wandered into the Michael Kors store. I was the only customer and the two salespeople just bombarded me with different items. I told them at one point, "Wow, this is really overwhelming!" They didn't get the hint, so I left.
> 
> I think they just need to be reminded, clearly and directly, that they can assist you when you're ready. Unfortunately I usually get too flustered to remember that and end up leaving.


 
I am the same way....I just get so worked up that I'd rather escape than stand up to the S.A....which is just . On another note did you enjoy shopping at Caesar's (other than MK)?  The Venetian had such _amazing_ shopping that I didn't go anywhere else!


----------



## Cecilia2

jan228 said:


> I was in Bailey, Banks, and Biddle the other week and really got to take my time looking at the Mikimoto pearls. There's a noticeable difference between their lowest grade (A) and highest (AAA) when they're compared to each other. I looked at the different grades of earrings and there was a better glow (luster?) and they were a bit more rosy. If they weren't next to each other, I'd be hard pressed to remember which was which. Of course the grading is a guide, and some pearls are off higher quality than others in strands and bracelets. One pearl on my strand has what looks like a crease/scratch due to a noticeable imperfection on the nacre, while the rest look perfect at a glance.
> 
> As far as the color gradation, I noticed in some of the strands, the color differences were noticeable between the pearls, while others are better matched. Each strand had it's own slightly different color- some were ivory, rosy, or off-white, and some seem more multi-colored.
> 
> So I think that if your eye for detail is high, you would want to inspect anything in person before buying.



Thanks jan228-

It sounds like I'd want the more expensive ones of course....sigh.  Another dream item to put on the wish list.


----------



## Cecilia2

Thanks nvie-

That is a really pretty bracelet.  I tend to favor bracelets and rings over necklaces and earrings because I get to look at them all day.   That doesn't stop me from wanting a pearl choker though....someday.....   From your description, I would want the higher grades.


----------



## ReRe

Hopefully I will be getting the black Tahitian pearl studs in white gold this month, will post a picture when I get them.


----------



## nvie

*jan228 and ReRe - *saw your pearl earrings on another post...please post them up here....thanks.


----------



## jan228

Here are my Mikimoto earrings.  They're 7mm, A.


----------



## Cecilia2

Here are my Mikimoto studs.  They are 6.5-6mm grade A.


----------



## nvie

*jan228 and cecilia2* - thanks for posting. Ahhh....Mikimoto will always be Mikimoto....

I don't have pearl studs....now you guys are making me itch for a pair....


----------



## nvie

*cecilia2 *- just curious, did you get the pearl bracelet? Love the lustre on your peal earrings...I can see your reflection!


----------



## Cecilia2

nvie said:


> *jan228 and cecilia2* - thanks for posting. Ahhh....Mikimoto will always be Mikimoto....
> 
> I don't have pearl studs....now you guys are making me itch for a pair....



Get them!  Seriously, these were not expensive, and I LOVE them!


----------



## Cecilia2

nvie said:


> *cecilia2 *- just curious, did you get the pearl bracelet? Love the lustre on your peal earrings...I can see your reflection!



No, but now that I know I am happy with A grade, that is more of short term possibility!

I think I got lucky on these studs.  They are very white, which I wanted, and the luster is amazing.


----------



## nvie

*cecilia2* - there's no Mikimoto boutique where I live. The nearest Mikimoto is in the capital, 3.5 hours drive and with my condition now, I seldom travel to the capital for business trip or for short holidays. 

Other than that, I have to wait for DH to go to HK on his business trips to get them for me as it's cheaper there, with 10% discount. He's definitely not going to get them for me....as he is asking me to save my money especially during this slowdown or he'll say don't you have enough jewellery? Geez....it's better for me to get them myself!


----------



## nvie

The Dewy Eve earrings and matching pendant from the 2009 collection is nice....


----------



## Jenna51580

nvie said:


> Here goes....
> 
> L-R
> 1. Mikimoto Olive Earrings and Pendant - Action Shot
> 2. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings and Pendant (don't know the name) - Action Shot
> 3. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings Closeup
> 4. Mikimoto Olive Earrings Closeup



If you kindly don't mind me asking about how much where the Mikimoto Olive Earrings, I am only asking because I think they would go perfect with my Wedding Dress and since I am marrying in Greece to a Greek I like the fact that it is Olive branch looking.


----------



## Cecilia2

nvie said:


> *cecilia2* - there's no Mikimoto boutique where I live. The nearest Mikimoto is in the capital, 3.5 hours drive and with my condition now, I seldom travel to the capital for business trip or for short holidays.
> 
> Other than that, I have to wait for DH to go to HK on his business trips to get them for me as it's cheaper there, with 10% discount. He's definitely not going to get them for me....as he is asking me to save my money especially during this slowdown or he'll say don't you have enough jewellery? Geez....it's better for me to get them myself!



I understand.  You can always get pearl studs sometime down the road.  If you ever want to window shop just for fun, Bailey Banks & Biddle has Mikimoto.  Nordstrom does as well.


----------



## nvie

Jenna51580 said:


> If you kindly don't mind me asking about how much where the Mikimoto Olive Earrings, I am only asking because I think they would go perfect with my Wedding Dress and since I am marrying in Greece to a Greek I like the fact that it is Olive branch looking.



*jenna51580 - Congratulations!*  You must be excited.

I can't remember how much DH paid for the olive earrings. Have to check the receipt but it's not with me right now. You can check it out from www.mikimotoamerica.com, as listed below. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] *Olive Earrings Yellow Gold* [/FONT]

    [FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 3.75 to 4.5mm Akoya Cultured Pearls set in 18K Yellow Gold. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
 Price: *$810.00*

In Stock [/FONT]                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica] [/FONT]
    mikimotoamerica.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/PE1428K.jpg


----------



## nvie

Cecilia2 said:


> I understand.  You can always get pearl studs sometime down the road.  If you ever want to window shop just for fun, Bailey Banks & Biddle has Mikimoto.  Nordstrom does as well.



*cecilia2* - just told DH about the pearl studs...he told me to be patient and wait! He added that my wish list is getting longer and longer....that's a good sign! HA! Anyway, I like the black south sea or the golden south sea pearl stud....


----------



## ReRe

Here are some pictures of my South Seas 9 mm studs in white gold.


----------



## Jenna51580

nvie said:


> *jenna51580 - Congratulations!*  You must be excited.
> 
> I can't remember how much DH paid for the olive earrings. Have to check the receipt but it's not with me right now. You can check it out from www.mikimotoamerica.com, as listed below.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica] *Olive Earrings Yellow Gold* [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 3.75 to 4.5mm Akoya Cultured Pearls set in 18K Yellow Gold. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
> Price: *$810.00*
> 
> In Stock [/FONT]
> mikimotoamerica.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/PE1428K.jpg



Thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## FlgirlFM

Mikimoto Black South Sea Pearls in Motion.  9mm






7.5mm studs, A grade.  I lost one yesterday Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jan228

FlgirlFM said:


> Mikimoto Black South Sea Pearls in Motion.  9mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5mm studs, A grade.  I lost one yesterday Grrrrrrrrrrr



Gorgeous necklace! The Pearls in Motion are so cool. You made me want to browse around the Mikimoto website. I'm loving the White South Sea necklace.  In my dreams!

Fortunately, I am going to take DH to visit the Mikimoto store in Vegas next month!!!


----------



## FlgirlFM

They had a few in the case!  I picked this one up a couple of months ago at the Venetian boutique.


----------



## mineko

Just wanted to share my wedding day jewelry - a Limited Edition Mikimoto Pearls In Motion earring and necklace set. I'm not sure what sizes the pearls are (I think 7-8mm?) but the colors are varying shades of pinks, lavenders, and muted golds...



Btw, I had no idea what grade or type these pearls were when I bought them (I just fell in love), but ever since browsing many pearl threads, I've learned so much and am now really curious about what I have. The receipt only says that they are "freshwater" but no indication of grade. Does anyone know how I could go about finding out if they are A or AAA? TIA!


----------



## Candice0985

those colours are soo pretty! they're like muted watercolours


----------



## jan228

^^ I agree, it's like wearing a watercolor painting! I LOVE that! OMG *want* I've also see the Pearls in Motion necklace with PINK pearls. That was very cute as well. 

I told DH last night that we're going to the Mikimoto store in Vegas next month. He responded, "Why are we going there?"  Lol. 

I know with my Mikimoto items, they included the little gold tag with the pearls, and on the back it listed the grading and size. Otherwise, I'm sure you can call their customer service and ask if the limited edition stuff was made with one grade or multiple. Their customer service is so great and very prompt. 

If they made them with more than one grade, try the store you bought them from, they might have a record of what they were.


----------



## Candice0985

that necklace totally makes me want one in those colours now.... the list never ends *sigh*


----------



## mineko

^^jan, thanks for the suggestion. mine didn't come with a gold tag, so i'll call the SCP store where i got it and ask...

candice - 'muted watercolors' is such a great way to describe them!


----------



## nvie

*FlgirlFM* - love your black south sea pearls in motion. Did you get the matching earrings?

*mineko - *beautiful set and the colours are extraordinary. No wonder you fell in love with them.


----------



## nvie

Decided to bump up this thread. I hope more Mikimoto fans will post up their pieces here.


----------



## musicscrip

Is Mikimoto cheaper in Asia (like HK or Taiwan) ?

Thanks


----------



## nvie

^^ I am not sure about other countries but I know it's cheaper in Hong Kong compared to Kuala Lumpur. In Hong Kong, buying Mikimoto from Lane Crawford with privilege card entitles you a 10% discount compared to Mikimoto boutiques.


----------



## nvie

Bumping up this thread.....would like to see more...


----------



## forever132

Does anyone have any ideas if purchasing a strands pearls is cheaper in hk or in japan? As I will be travelling to japan in sep, Where do u think it is cheaper? Thanks !! As I this is going to be my first strands pearls and maybe the only one, so I  have not much knowledge about pearls.


----------



## Expat

NOTHING is cheaper in Japan! Especially with the exchange rate going the way it is.

You can get equally gorgeous pearls that aren't labelled Mikimoto, btw.


----------



## nvie

Added two pairs of Mikimoto earrings to my collection.....
	

		
			
		

		
	








You can see the gorgeous nacre from the pics.


----------



## Julide

My mikimotos  Ear shot:shame:


----------



## forever132

My miki x hello kitty necklace


----------



## Julide

forever132 said:


> View attachment 3278245
> 
> My miki x hello kitty necklace



I love the hello kitty collection at mikimoto!!


----------



## jashie

My Mikimoto X Hello Kitty Pearl Necklace  -- 6 - 6.5 mm with a Blue Enamel Bow Clasp


----------



## Juh512

My new Mikimoto pearl necklace from Tokyo Ginza store. The new Ginza shop is beautiful!!


----------



## bagshopr

I just posted my new earrings in the Pearl Lovers thread. I am new to Mikimoto and I am thrilled to own these 7.5 mm pearl studs. The sales lady in the Mikimoto boutique on 5th Avenue was so gracious and knowledgeable, my experience was perfect.


----------



## nvie

bagshopr said:


> I just posted my new earrings in the Pearl Lovers thread. I am new to Mikimoto and I am thrilled to own these 7.5 mm pearl studs. The sales lady in the Mikimoto boutique on 5th Avenue was so gracious and knowledgeable, my experience was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922649



Love Mikimoto pearls, you can see the lustre even from the picture. Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Joule

Mikimoto is my very favorite - and I don't have anything like enough.

As I mentioned in another thread, I also have a Mikimoto pen hiding somewhere, but haven't unearthed it yet.


----------



## nvie

Joule said:


> Mikimoto is my very favorite - and I don't have anything like enough.
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread, I also have a Mikimoto pen hiding somewhere, but haven't unearthed it yet.



Beautiful pieces Joule. [emoji173]️


----------



## Joule

nvie said:


> Beautiful pieces Joule. [emoji173]️


Thank you, nvie.


----------



## ricababes

My first Mikimoto!


----------



## bagshopr

ricababes said:


> My first Mikimoto!


Gorgeous earrings AND cat!!


----------



## BigAkoya

ricababes said:


> My first Mikimoto!



They are beautiful!  I have not seen that style before.  Could you possibly do a modeling photo of the earrings on your ear?  Also, are these Akoya?  They are beautiful.  I have been looking at some dangling, but not too dangling earrings and these are lovely.  

Congratulations!


----------



## ricababes

bagshopr said:


> Gorgeous earrings AND cat!!


Thank you! This earrings called Bubbles and my cat name is Bubbles.


----------



## ricababes

Thank you!
Here's the mod shot of Bubbles earrings and yes, it's Akoya.



willeyi said:


> They are beautiful!  I have not seen that style before.  Could you possibly do a modeling photo of the earrings on your ear?  Also, are these Akoya?  They are beautiful.  I have been looking at some dangling, but not too dangling earrings and these are lovely.
> 
> Congratulations!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

ricababes said:


> Thank you!
> Here's the mod shot of Bubbles earrings and yes, it's Akoya.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989208



Wow! Looks so good on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

ricababes said:


> Thank you!
> Here's the mod shot of Bubbles earrings and yes, it's Akoya.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989208



They are very pretty on.  I love Mikimoto strands and earrings, but for earrings, I just mainly buy their studs so I want to venture out!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Everlyrose

I’m loving all the beautiful photos in this thread! I hope to own Pearl with diamond earrings someday!


----------



## haruki2008

I just got on to Mikimoto and thoroughly enjoyed reading all pages of this thread. Hoping that all Mikimoto fans here will keep this thread alive. It would be great to ogle at your photos!


----------



## haruki2008

Here's my pearl strand from Mikimoto. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## edollasign

All these mikimoto pictures are gorgeous!  Thinking of a pair of earrings, the DH is letting me pick out an anniversary gift [emoji7] 

What earrings do you all recommend?  (price range up to 1K USD) debating on an everyday pair or a more special occasion pair ‍♀️


----------



## haruki2008

edollasign said:


> All these mikimoto pictures are gorgeous!  Thinking of a pair of earrings, the DH is letting me pick out an anniversary gift [emoji7]
> 
> What earrings do you all recommend?  (price range up to 1K USD) debating on an everyday pair or a more special occasion pair ‍♀️



I would pick pearl dangles with or without diamonds. Dark pearls are so lustrous and would go with anything, formal or fun! 
I would not go for plain pearl studs because although this is a classic design, it can be made by any brand.


----------



## happy27

edollasign said:


> All these mikimoto pictures are gorgeous!  Thinking of a pair of earrings, the DH is letting me pick out an anniversary gift [emoji7]
> 
> What earrings do you all recommend?  (price range up to 1K USD) debating on an everyday pair or a more special occasion pair ‍♀️



Get something other than just classic pearl stud if it has to be mikimoto. Alternatively spend that $ on south sea pearl studs which is gorgeous and bigger in size!


----------



## BigAkoya

edollasign said:


> All these mikimoto pictures are gorgeous!  Thinking of a pair of earrings, the DH is letting me pick out an anniversary gift [emoji7]
> 
> What earrings do you all recommend?  (price range up to 1K USD) debating on an everyday pair or a more special occasion pair ‍♀️



Hi!  I would get the classic studs, in size 8.5mm-8.0mm.  You will wear them everywhere and they will be so special and glow like glass.  They will light up your face!  I love my pearl studs more than my diamond studs because a nice quality set of glowy pearl earrings truly do light up your face. 

That’s my two cents.  Hope that was helpful.


----------



## edollasign

Thanks all!  I hope to pick a pair after I try a few on.   I like the idea of a darker pearl or one with diamonds.  I’ll post when I finally pick a style.


----------



## neofight

haruki2008 said:


> Here's my pearl strand from Mikimoto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106839
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



Are your earrings from mikimoto too? If so, how much? Beautiful strand you have [emoji1360][emoji817]


----------



## haruki2008

neofight said:


> Are your earrings from mikimoto too? If so, how much? Beautiful strand you have [emoji1360][emoji817]


No, unfortunately the strand is my only mikimoto piece. One day I may get the earrings too.


----------



## neofight

Mikimoto Screw Back earrings matched with Dior 647 Undress eyeshadow palette [emoji286]


----------



## CoastalCouture

Does anyone here have the Mikimoto Morning Dew Akoya earrings either in sapphire or diamond? How do you like them?

https://www.mikimotoamerica.com/morning-dew-sapphire-earrings-white-gold

https://www.mikimotoamerica.com/morning-dew-earrings-white-gold


----------



## BigAkoya

CoastalCouture said:


> Does anyone here have the Mikimoto Morning Dew Akoya earrings either in sapphire or diamond? How do you like them?
> 
> https://www.mikimotoamerica.com/morning-dew-sapphire-earrings-white-gold
> 
> https://www.mikimotoamerica.com/morning-dew-earrings-white-gold



Hi!  I have tried them on about 5 times trying to love them and buy them.  They do not “swing” on me and they look a bit stiff. 

I really love the way they look, but not on me and I have tried!  

Definitely try them on.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I have tried both of them on and also the larger, more impressive South Sea Pearl sapphire earrings which are more than 3 times the price. The South Sea version was most impressive but, I really like the glow of Akoyas better. The sapphires really add interest to the earrings but, I wonder if the diamond ones wouldn't be easier to wear. The sapphires are so pretty. Flip. Flop. Flip.


----------



## BigAkoya

CoastalCouture said:


> I have tried both of them on and also the larger, more impressive South Sea Pearl sapphire earrings which are more than 3 times the price. The South Sea version was most impressive but, I really like the glow of Akoyas better. The sapphires really add interest to the earrings but, I wonder if the diamond ones wouldn't be easier to wear. The sapphires are so pretty. Flip. Flop. Flip.



I love Mikimoto pearls and only buy their akoyas.  I am not interested in south seas at all as I do not like the satin finish.  There is nothing like the glow of an akoya.  I have studs in both 8.5mm and 9.5mm and that’s what I wear often.  The Morning Dew did not have the same effect as a pearl stud as it didn’t pop.  Maybe try some studs and get a larger size.  I love both my sizes.  The 9.5mm are my favorite.  

The studs really light up my face.

Just my thoughts.  Hope this was helpful.


----------



## neofight

Obsessed with mikis and contemplating my next purchase - 18cm 18k yellow gold bracelet with a 6.5mm ayoka. 

Pearls constantly put me at ease IDK why [emoji18]


----------



## BigAkoya

neofight said:


> View attachment 4147836
> 
> 
> Obsessed with mikis and contemplating my next purchase - 18cm 18k yellow gold bracelet with a 6.5mm ayoka.
> 
> Pearls constantly put me at ease IDK why [emoji18]



That would be beautiful.  Get it!


----------



## neofight

That Akoya [emoji890][emoji890][emoji890][emoji890]


----------



## CoastalCouture

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I have tried them on about 5 times trying to love them and buy them.  They do not “swing” on me and they look a bit stiff.
> 
> I really love the way they look, but not on me and I have tried!
> 
> Definitely try them on.



I got the sapphire Akoya Morning Dew earrings!  I have short silvery grey hair and the sapphires add great interest. The pearls have enough movement to be interesting. They look beautiful with my 32 inch strand.

[emoji39]


----------



## BigAkoya

CoastalCouture said:


> I got the sapphire Akoya Morning Dew earrings!  I have short silvery grey hair and the sapphires add great interest. The pearls have enough movement to be interesting. They look beautiful with my 32 inch strand.
> 
> [emoji39]



I would love to see a photo!  Maybe I should try them on again for the 6th time!  I really like the design and I wear long strands too!


----------



## CoastalCouture

willeyi said:


> I would love to see a photo!  Maybe I should try them on again for the 6th time!  I really like the design and I wear long strands too!


----------



## BigAkoya

CoastalCouture said:


> View attachment 4152873
> View attachment 4152874



They are beautiful on you!


----------



## haruki2008

CoastalCouture said:


> View attachment 4152873
> View attachment 4152874


So beautiful! Congrats on your choice!


----------



## tarheelap

Ladies, I'm just jumping into pearls and need to know where to start. I'm looking at Mikimoto necklaces, probably 18". Good classic wardrobe essential for a middle-aged lady with a mostly casual, preppy style?


----------



## BigAkoya

tarheelap said:


> Ladies, I'm just jumping into pearls and need to know where to start. I'm looking at Mikimoto necklaces, probably 18". Good classic wardrobe essential for a middle-aged lady with a mostly casual, preppy style?



Hi!  I am a huge Mikimoto fan and have several strands.  They are timeless and go with everything.  
18” is the standard length that many get, it was my first strand.  However, it is my least used strand as I prefer longer ones, opera length.  I like the “swing” (ha!).  I think for me, because I am petite, the 18” lands in no man’s land for me, so I tend to wear them when I wear a longer strand.  

If 18” is a good length for you, it would be a great first piece.  I also love pearl studs... they brighten your face due to the glow of the pearls, so while you’re at the boutique, try on some studs too!  Mikimoto pearls (their akoyas) glow like no other.  

Great choice and congrats to you!


----------



## tarheelap

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I am a huge Mikimoto fan and have several strands.  They are timeless and go with everything.
> 18” is the standard length that many get, it was my first strand.  However, it is my least used strand as I prefer longer ones, opera length.  I like the “swing” (ha!).  I think for me, because I am petite, the 18” lands in no man’s land for me, so I tend to wear them when I wear a longer strand.
> 
> If 18” is a good length for you, it would be a great first piece.  I also love pearl studs... they brighten your face due to the glow of the pearls, so while you’re at the boutique, try on some studs too!  Mikimoto pearls (their akoyas) glow like no other.
> 
> Great choice and congrats to you!



Thank you so much! I was able to see them in person yesterday and came home with an 18" A+ 7x6.5mm strand! Yes, they are amazingly glowy, and I know I'll enjoy them forever.


----------



## BigAkoya

tarheelap said:


> Thank you so much! I was able to see them in person yesterday and came home with an 18" A+ 7x6.5mm strand! Yes, they are amazingly glowy, and I know I'll enjoy them forever.


Hi!  Congratulations to you!  I am so glad you were able to go in to a store, see them, and buy them!  A+ is the perfect grade too! The glow and mirror finish is amazing.  

And... hmm... perhaps you might want some pearl studs too!  I wear my studs all the time (I have two sizes), and they just pop and make my face glow.  You might like them too. 

By the way, tip... when it's time to restring them, I would let Mikimoto do it.  It's easy.. I just send them to the NYC address, they clean/wash them, restring them, and mail them back to you. It is not expensive at all and prices are very comparable to local prices.  I just prefer the restringing be done with Mikimoto and their silk thread.  They can also adjust the placement of your "M" if you wish to move it.  Some of my strands had the older placement, and this past year, I had two strands restrung, so I asked them to move the "M" to the newer position.  

I am so happy for you!  I know the strand will look gorgeous on you!  Congratulations again!


----------



## tarheelap

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Congratulations to you!  I am so glad you were able to go in to a store, see them, and buy them!  A+ is the perfect grade too! The glow and mirror finish is amazing.
> 
> And... hmm... perhaps you might want some pearl studs too!  I wear my studs all the time (I have two sizes), and they just pop and make my face glow.  You might like them too.
> 
> By the way, tip... when it's time to restring them, I would let Mikimoto do it.  It's easy.. I just send them to the NYC address, they clean/wash them, restring them, and mail them back to you. It is not expensive at all and prices are very comparable to local prices.  I just prefer the restringing be done with Mikimoto and their silk thread.  They can also adjust the placement of your "M" if you wish to move it.  Some of my strands had the older placement, and this past year, I had two strands restrung, so I asked them to move the "M" to the newer position.
> 
> I am so happy for you!  I know the strand will look gorgeous on you!  Congratulations again!



I went back to look at studs, but came home with these. Studs are still on my wishlist, too, but I’m considering a stud with diamond jacket, if that is an option.


----------



## nvie

tarheelap said:


> I went back to look at studs, but came home with these. Studs are still on my wishlist, too, but I’m considering a stud with diamond jacket, if that is an option.
> 
> View attachment 4739481


Are those hoops? They are so unique.


----------



## tarheelap

nvie said:


> Are those hoops? They are so unique.



Yes! They are hoops with 3.5mm pearls alternating with diamonds, so very delicate. I prefer a coordinated, but not necessarily matchy-matchy look for my more casual outings. I love them so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

tarheelap said:


> I went back to look at studs, but came home with these. Studs are still on my wishlist, too, but I’m considering a stud with diamond jacket, if that is an option.
> 
> View attachment 4739481



Those are beautiful!  Mikimoto is so addicting!  I see bracelets in your future!  I like their bracelets also.  
Congratulations on your gorgeous Mikimoto pieces.


----------



## nvie

tarheelap said:


> Yes! They are hoops with 3.5mm pearls alternating with diamonds, so very delicate. I prefer a coordinated, but not necessarily matchy-matchy look for my more casual outings. I love them so much!


You made the right choice, hoops are quite hard to come by. Enjoy your beautiful piece for many years to come.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi Everyone, 
I just received an email from my SA with a special link to their catalog. It has photos of pieces and prices of all their pieces.  I love it... it's like their printed catalog come to life (I find their website hard to maneuver and I bounce all over).  

This virtual catalog works perfect for me: https://issuu.com/mikimotoamerica/docs/worldofmikimoto2020/2

I wanted to share as I hope you might find it useful as well.


----------



## Joule

tarheelap said:


> I went back to look at studs, but came home with these. Studs are still on my wishlist, too, but I’m considering a stud with diamond jacket, if that is an option.
> 
> View attachment 4739481


Those. Are. STUNNING. Wishlist growing...


----------



## WineLover

Decided to wear these lovelies today. Mikimoto 18” necklace, ocean earrings and ring.


----------



## pfaeria

Wow those are such lovely pearls! Adding my Mikimotos to the thread as well, AAA 7.5-8mm Akoya pearl studs!


----------



## Joule

astaeria said:


> Wow those are such lovely pearls! Adding my Mikimotos to the thread as well, AAA 7.5-8mm Akoya pearl studs!
> 
> View attachment 4916076
> View attachment 4916077
> View attachment 4916078
> View attachment 4916079
> View attachment 4916080
> View attachment 4916081


Just beautiful! Gorgeous luster.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi Mikimoto Fans, 
The NYC boutique is newly remodeled: 
Now Open: Mikimoto’s New NYC Flagship Boutique – JCK (jckonline.com) 

Also, Mikimoto now has a few items in their gift collection (e.g. scarf, tray, etc...).  Not a whole lot, maybe this is the beginning of more accesories for them:   Mikimoto Luxury Gift Collection | MIKIMOTO (mikimotoamerica.com)


----------



## sassification

Reviving the thread, is anyone still into mikimoto these days? I just bought this bracelet yesterday, it was the last piece of the batch as SA told me they are discontinuing this design.. i have been searching for this for months and it was OOS.. i happen to chance by MM and decided to see if there is anything new coming up and i am so glad to snag the last piece! It was on my wishlist for sooo long! 

The newer design for this would likely be 5 bigger pearls with an extension chain that is quite long and a dangling M. Whilst i am attracted by the dangling M, it would likely cost ard 20 to 30% more and i prefer the look of the previous design that is daintier with smaller pearls to layer and stack with my VCA guilloche 5 motif bracelet


I had to pay to shorten it though because 18cm is simply too loose for my wrist.. i wished they provided 1st time free alteration as VCA or Cartier does. Will have to wait up to 3 weeks to get my item!


----------



## CoastalCouture

I'm still a Mikimoto fan. I've been thinking about a pair of Pearls in Motion earrings that I saw a while back and wondering if they're still around somewhere. Your bracelet is very cute!


----------



## etk123

sassification said:


> Reviving the thread, is anyone still into mikimoto these days? I just bought this bracelet yesterday, it was the last piece of the batch as SA told me they are discontinuing this design.. i have been searching for this for months and it was OOS.. i happen to chance by MM and decided to see if there is anything new coming up and i am so glad to snag the last piece! It was on my wishlist for sooo long!
> 
> The newer design for this would likely be 5 bigger pearls with an extension chain that is quite long and a dangling M. Whilst i am attracted by the dangling M, it would likely cost ard 20 to 30% more and i prefer the look of the previous design that is daintier with smaller pearls to layer and stack with my VCA guilloche 5 motif bracelet
> 
> 
> I had to pay to shorten it though because 18cm is simply too loose for my wrist.. i wished they provided 1st time free alteration as VCA or Cartier does. Will have to wait up to 3 weeks to get my item!
> 
> View attachment 5402859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402860


This is one of my favorite everyday bracelets. I wear it on my right wrist with another dainty bracelet. I love it with my dbty bracelet but the diamonds would damage the pearls so I wear them on different wrists. The new design sounds lovely I look forward to seeing it. I hope your bracelet gets back to you quickly!


----------



## sassification

etk123 said:


> This is one of my favorite everyday bracelets. I wear it on my right wrist with another dainty bracelet. I love it with my dbty bracelet but the diamonds would damage the pearls so I wear them on different wrists. The new design sounds lovely I look forward to seeing it. I hope your bracelet gets back to you quickly!



Thank you! Hmm, now i am worried if to stack with my guilloche vintage alhambra bracelet.. the guilloche also scratches easily but how can pearl scratch gold? Lol..

This is the new design on the model


----------



## etk123

sassification said:


> Thank you! Hmm, now i am worried if to stack with my guilloche vintage alhambra bracelet.. the guilloche also scratches easily but how can pearl scratch gold? Lol..
> 
> This is the new design on the model


Love the new design! Although not as practical with the Pearl dangle. I hope it’s available in white gold. Please post pic when you get your bracelet back!


----------



## sassification

etk123 said:


> Love the new design! Although not as practical with the Pearl dangle. I hope it’s available in white gold. Please post pic when you get your bracelet back!



Agree! I had loved the new design, but it has less pearls and the markup is like 30%. Plus yhe dangle is a little long and will not be convenient for layering purposes.. so i took it as a sign when i chanced upon the old model.still..

Will do


----------



## sassification

Collected my bracelet, this is how it looks on me.. as promised!


----------



## sassification

It moves up and down my wrist, unlike my VCA bracelet. LoL


----------



## Liz86000

sassification said:


> Collected my bracelet, this is how it looks on me.. as promised!


Beautiful !


----------



## Liz86000

mineko said:


> Just wanted to share my wedding day jewelry - a Limited Edition Mikimoto Pearls In Motion earring and necklace set. I'm not sure what sizes the pearls are (I think 7-8mm?) but the colors are varying shades of pinks, lavenders, and muted golds...
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I had no idea what grade or type these pearls were when I bought them (I just fell in love), but ever since browsing many pearl threads, I've learned so much and am now really curious about what I have. The receipt only says that they are "freshwater" but no indication of grade. Does anyone know how I could go about finding out if they are A or AAA? TIA!


This "pearls in motion" collection is gorgeous. I especially love these earrings.


----------



## hepd09

nvie said:


> Here goes....
> 
> L-R
> 1. Mikimoto Olive Earrings and Pendant - Action Shot
> 2. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings and Pendant (don't know the name) - Action Shot
> 3. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings Closeup
> 4. Mikimoto Olive Earrings Closeup


Absolutely beautiful! I love the olive ones.


----------



## hepd09

sassification said:


> It moves up and down my wrist, unlike my VCA bracelet. LoL


Who made your rings?


----------



## sassification

hepd09 said:


> Who made your rings?


Oh , they are van cleef and arpels perlee and Dior rose des vents


----------



## hepd09

nvie said:


> Here goes....
> 
> L-R
> 1. Mikimoto Olive Earrings and Pendant - Action Shot
> 2. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings and Pendant (don't know the name) - Action Shot
> 3. Mikimoto Hoop Earrings Closeup
> 4. Mikimoto Olive Earrings Closeup


I know it's been some time since you posted, but your Mikimotos are beautiful. Is there one you find wearing more than others?


----------



## hepd09

ricababes said:


> My first Mikimoto!


Do you find yourself frequently wearing these?


----------



## tonyrhong

Sorry to post a Mikimoto question here as I am new and can’t create a new theead. My Mikimoto has the m charm on the 15th or 16th pearl not the first or third pearl. Will this make the Mikimoto necklace a fake?


----------



## Swanky

tonyrhong said:


> Sorry to post a Mikimoto question here as I am new and can’t create a new theead. My Mikimoto has the m charm on the 15th or 16th pearl not the first or third pearl. Will this make the Mikimoto necklace a fake?



We can't authenticate Mikimoto here unfortunately.


----------



## nvie

hepd09 said:


> I know it's been some time since you posted, but your Mikimotos are beautiful. Is there one you find wearing more than others?


Hoops is my favorite, I wear them at least once a week since I bought them in 2007.


----------



## nicelynn

From M Collection


----------



## CoastalCouture

nicelynn said:


> From M Collection


We don't see many rings. This one is so pretty!


----------



## nicelynn

Pearls are movable so you can wear the necklace in different ways. The pearls won’t slide. They stay there. I also like that the length is easily adjustable by pulling the chain through the little gold ball. It’s just crazy how shiny these pearls are! Highly recommended!


----------



## nicelynn

CoastalCouture said:


> We don't see many rings. This one is so pretty!


Thank you for your comment! It makes me so happy!


----------



## CoastalCouture

nicelynn said:


> Pearls are movable so you can wear the necklace in different ways. The pearls won’t slide. They stay there. I also like that the length is easily adjustable by pulling the chain through the little gold ball. It’s just crazy how shiny these pearls are! Highly recommended!


Peals in Motion! Always fabulous! I have the earrings and they get lots of compliments.


----------

